# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Barcaleta te ndryshme nga antare te forumit

## markaj05

lepuri dhe papagalli shkojne per nje kafe ne barine e pyellite.
ate dite po sherbente ariu.ishte nje cike kallabellek dhe ariu po vonohej.papagalli si durohete me dhe therret heeeeej ec ketu ti more sh**** ariu afrohet dhe e shefe ;;;tia fuse nje   .... mendone pore pastaje heq dore dhe pyet cfare doni;   ...  na sill dy birra mor zagare....ariu nevrikoset pore prape e permbane veten sjell birrate dhe iken
....pasi pine birrat lepuri thote te porosise dy ye tjera ok thote papagalli.......
hej   bertet lepuri
cfare do i thote ariu
 si cfare dua 

na sille dy birra more nene q***
kete rradhe ariu spermbahet dote dhe i fute nje shpulle lepurite ..dhe e nzjerre nga dritaria jashte siper nje peme.....
papagalli fluturone ne degen afer dhe e pyete;
po ti sdi te fluturoshe !
jo i thote.... lepuri
po atehere cke qe e kruane me ariun.....

----------


## LONDON-TIRONC

?

----------


## Bledari

Na ishin dy gjahtar dhe kishin dale per te vrare ndonje derr te eger. Njeri quhej Nasi e tjetri Loni. Me cifte ne duar i nisen kur pa pritmas nje goxha derr i eger i sulet te dyve nga mbrapa. Te dy leshojne ciftet ne toke dhe Nasi hyp ne peme, e Loni futet ne shpelle. 
Derri ndalon dhe shikon majtas-djathtas dhe hungerin. Loni del nga shpella me vrap i trembur dhe derri i sulet. Zbret Nasi per ti terhequr mendjen. 
Fap derri nga Nasi e Loni prape hyn ne shpelle. Vecse del prape. E Nasi prape zbret nga pema per te ndjellur derrin. Nja kater a pese here kjo pune. Loni hyr e dil nga shpella, e Nasi hype e zbrit nga pema, derisa Nasi i thote: 
- Cfare m*t*n ke qe hyn e del nga shpella se me bere telef duke hypur e zbritur ne peme? 
Loni i pergjigjet: 
- Mos me thuaj mu po thuaji Ariut qe eshte brenda.

----------


## Bledari

Nje i martuar bente dashuri me te shoqen ne sy te femijes. Nje dite femija i shikon me kujdes dhe e pyet te atin: 
- Cfare eshte ky? 
I ati pergjigjet: 
- Eshte treni qe hyn ne tynel. 
Te nesermen tek po benin dashuri perseri papritur degjojne femijen qe i therret te atit... 
- Jepi babi jepi se i ngelen rrotat jashte trenit.

----------


## Bledari

Ne karrocerine e nje makine tip Ziz (se atehere keshtu udhetonin fshataret e nje fshati afer fshatit tim) ishin disa vajza qe po shkonin ne shkolle. Ne mes tyre nje i moshuar i cili i shikonte vajzat me lakmi ndersa ne dore kishte cigaren e ndezur. Duke pare vajzat u hutua fare sa cigarja i ra ne preher dhe filloi te digjej. Nje vajze e vuri re dhe i tha: 
- U dogje o xhaje. 
Plaku ja priti me lakmi: 
- U dogj xhaja u dogj! 
Perseri vajza: 
- U dogje o xhaje. 
- U dogj xhaja u dogj! - vazhdonte plaku ne te tijen duke pare me lakmi vajzat e bukura. Me ne fund xhaja e degjoi djegjen e cigares u ngrit me rrembim duke bertitur: 
- Mori flake xhaja mori flake!

----------


## Koli7

:majmun duke kercyer:  nje vajze po udhetonte me autobuzin urban ne tirane, dhe brenda ishin shume njerez sa rinin ngjitur prane e prane, mbrapa vajza ndjehu dicka qe e preku ne vend te lig, dhe kthehet me te shpejte te shohe se kush ishte, por udhetari nje cun i ri ja kthen menjehere , mos u shqetrso se sot, eshte dita e rrogave, dhe eshte rroga ime ne xhepin tim te cilen e kam mbeshtjelle, se e kuptova qe ti e more per ters , dhe vajza nuk i kthen pergjigjje , por pas pak, vajza ndjehu qe dicka u zmadhua mbrapa saj, dhe me lezet cunit ja kthen ,, e more bukurosh mos tu rit gje rroga ty   keshtu.............

----------


## SuNRiSeR

Macoku i vogel mbush 3 muaj, dhe i ati i vjen e i thote : Bir tani u rrite prandaj hajde te te mesoje babi se si qi*het. Hipin maje nje avllije dhe po prisnin te kalonte ndonje mace. Jashte ftohte tmerr se mesi i dimrit. Priten nja 3 ore dhe asnje mace nuk po kalonte. Macoku i vogel filloi te ngrinte keq dhe i thote te atit: Babi, une do qij edhe nja 5 minuta dhe do ik se u plevotosa.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SuNRiSeR

...Gjyshi i tregonte nipit perralla nate per nate sa nipi i mesoi permendesh te gjitha ato qe dinte gjyshi dhe i thote nje nate: Gjyshi me trego me mire nje histori te vertete se u merzita me perralla. Ne rregull, i thote gjyshi, do te te tregoj nje histori nga koha e luftes kur isha partizan.  Na rrethuan njehere gjermanet nje nje fshat dhe megjithese luftuam heroikisht na kapen rober. Gjermanet na thane qe te zgjidhnim vete ne donim te na vrisnin apo te na qinin njehere ne *****. Nipi hidhet: Po ty gjyshi cfare te bene?? 
Mua...mua me vrane mor bir.  :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## SuNRiSeR

Nje student kthehet nga shkolla jashte shtetit ne fshatin e tij bashke me nje shok kinez qe kishte qejf te shikonte Shqiperine. Hyn ne shtepi dhe gjen vetem gjyshen. Pasi takohet me gjyshen i thote : Gjyshe kam sjelle edhe nje shok.
Gjyshja e shikon kinezin dhe fillon ta pyese: Prej nga te kemi ty mor bir? - Nga Kina- i pergjigjet kinezi
Po ku nga Kina mor bir? - Nga Pekini.
Po i kujt je ti mor djale???  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SuNRiSeR

Shkon njeri ne nje bar dhe i thote banakjerit : Sa s'kemi filluar mbushme nje dopjo. Cfare te fillojme mor, i thote banakjeri.
Nuk ka rendesi i thote ky po mbushe. I mbush banakjeri nje dopjo. E pi ky dhe i thote, Pa filluar mbushme edhe njehere nje dopjo. C'te fillojme ? e pyet prape banakjeri. Mbushe ore i thote ky. Kjo pune nja 4-5 here. I thote perseri ky, Pa filluar edhe nje dopjo. Degjo i thote banakjeri, paguaj keto qe ke pire njehere pastaj ta mbush une. Opaaa - thote ky - filluam me duket.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## zeus

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Dita e pare e marteses:

Djali pyet babain: O ba ca te bej sot ne darke une me nusen?
Babai: Do te them une kur te jesh atje. Me merr ne telefon!

Dita kalon shpejt e shpejt dhe vjen momenti kur te dy te rinjte e sapomartuar jane vetem ne dhomen e gjumit. Djali i thote gruas: Prit nje sek!
Futet ne banje shpejt e shpejt dhe i telefonon babait: O ba ore si te vazhdoj une?
Babai: Tani do fillosh ta puthesh lehte dhe me delikatese ti heqesh rrobat dhe ti besh ndonje masazh te lehte ne gjithe trupin. Kur te shikosh qe vjen ne qejf do te them une si te vazhdosh.

Djali mbaron porosine e babait dhe kthehet ne banje perseri: O ba cdo gje ne rregull!
Babai: Tani mos u mendo dy here po futi ne mes te kembeve ... ate qe e kemi te njejte ne te dy!

Nata kaloi dhe diten tjeter babe e bir takohen.
Babai: He mor bir u kenaqe?
Djali: Ja ashtu!
Babai: Po bere ashtu si te thashe une?
Djali: Po. I futa te ai vendi nje Nokia 7650 si ajo qe ke edhe ti!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## SuNRiSeR

Del njeri nga burgu pas shume vitesh dhe ne shtepi mblidhen te gjithe qe te festonin. Njeri pas tjetrit pyesnin se si ia kishte kaluar, kishte vuajtur shume etj. Ne fund hidhet nipi i vogel dhe i thote: O daje kam degjuar qe ne burg behesh pederast. Eshte e vertete? Daja e sheh njehere dhe fillon: Degjo te te tregoje daja nje histori qe me ka ndodhur njehere ne burg. Na nxorren njehere ne oborrin e burgut dhe na lane aty nja 3 ore te mira ne mes te dimrit. Nje e ftohte qe c'te te them. Une isha dhe i veshur holle dhe po dridhesha i teri. Aty afer meje ishte nje tjeter i burgosur qe kishte veshur nje pallto te trashe dhe as qe donte t'ia dinte nga e ftohta. Pashe c'pashe i them: O vlla a nuk ma jep ta vesh pak ate pallton tende se vdiqa nga e ftohta. Ai me thote: me ler te te qi njehere ne ***** dhe ta jap une. C'te beja une i shkreti e lashe te me qinte po ai le qe me *** po as pallton nuk ma dha. 
Ec thoji dajes ti eshte apo nuk eshte pederast ai?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SuNRiSeR

I thote gruaja burrit, burre duhet te rregullosh llampen se na eshte djegur. Me lexon gje ne balle elektricist ia kthen burri. Te nesermen gruaja i thote qe te rregulloje lavamanin se rrjedh uje. Lexon gje ne ballin tim hidraulik i thote burri. 
 Te nesermen kthehet burri ne shtepi dhe sheh qe llampa ishte nderruar dhe lavamani nuk rridhte me uje. I thote gruas: Kush i rregulloi keto? Erdhi njeri , thote gruaja, dhe i rregulloi. Po ti cfare i dhe, e pyet, burri?  Ai me tha, ose me bej nje kulac te ngrohte ose ma ler njehere. Po ti c'bere, e pyet burri?  Gruaja e sheh me perbuzje dhe i thote, Me lexon gje ne balle kuzhiniere?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## jessi89

> _Postuar më parë nga Jola_ 
> *Shkon jevga tek gjinekologu
> -  O doktoro me dhemb p***
> Doktori - Nuk i thone ashtu i thon vagine, dil njehere perjashta dhe pastaj futu e flit me kulture
> Del jevga dhe troket ne dere dhe futet brenda
> - O doktoro si i thonit p***t  tim ? !!!!!!!!*


  :ngerdheshje:  Jola,mos vdeksh kure se s/po mbahem nga e qeshura.
       .....Have fan ....

----------


## Koli7

Nje cun pyet babain:babi si mundet ta dalloj une nje vajze ne eshte e virgjer apo jo . dhe babai ja kthen ;po ti ske turp qe me pyet mua shko ne ndonje park dhe shih te tjeret si bejne ;dhe djali niset 'sheh nje vajze dhe nje djale qe po putheshin nen nje peme dhe vendos ti pergjoje djali qe po puthte vajzen ne nje moment fut doren poshte fundit te vajzes dhe e ferkon ate tek zogu sa e pa kete s'kene djali iken menjehere i gezuar tek i jati'babi i thote  egjeta se si e kupton nje vajze ne eshte e virgjer apo jo :he si ja kthen i jati ; dhe djali pergjigjet ;po ja o babi i fryn ne goje dhe ve doren poshte  tek zogu po doli ajer s'eshte e virgje po s'doli eshte ne rregull........

----------


## SuNRiSeR

Burri iken ne pune dhe le ne shtepi gruan me bojaxhiun qe po lyente. Pas disa oresh pune bojaxhiu fillon te shohe gruan. Gruaja i thote: te te bej nje kafe? Beje thote bojaxhiu dhe zbret nga shkallet. Ulet perballe gruas dhe po i lepinte buzet.
 Ore bojaxhi, i thote gruaja, ke qejf te bejme sex 
 Aq kame qejf sa c'te te them, ia kthen bojaxhiu.
 Epo prit edhe ndonje gjysem ore, thote gruaja, se vjen burri nga puna, ma bene mua, te fut edhe ty nje te mire qe ta mbash mend.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dyla

(not prefered for underage people)

Nje rus i merzitur nga jeta e e veshtire, del nje dite per te shetitur buze detit, pas pak sheh nje shishe, e pastron shishen duke e ferkuar dhe xhini del nga shishja.
- Kerko nje deshire thote gjini dhe une do ta plotesoj, mendohet e mendohet rusi i vuajtur , e i thote gjinit se deshiron qe qdo here qe ben urinen, urina te shendrrohet ne votka, xhini qudited po ia plotson deshiren.
Rusi shkon ne shtepi the i thot gruas ti bjen dy gota, dhe i tregon se qka i ka ndodhur, pas pak  ben urinen dhe burr e grua pine votka deri sa dehen, e keshtu vazhdojne qdo dite mbasi qe rusi mbaronte punen.
Nje dite prej ditesh rusi kthehet nga puna dhe i thote gruas tia bjene nje gote, gruaja pa menduar e bjen goten e pas pak pyet;
- Po pse vetem nje gote sote?
- Eh, thote rusi sot do te pish nga shishja ti.

----------


## Ferdinandi

O dyla e lezetshme kjo...

----------


## MaDaBeR

ej po sa shume paska per te lexuar ketu. me mire nuk po i lexoj fare. :buzeqeshje:  ciao te gjitheve

----------


## ASEL

Shume te bukura barcaletat,u shkriva se qeshuri.
Ja dhe nje nga mua:

Ishin nje cift te rinjsh dhe shkojne ne nje hotel.Djali i thote vajzes.-Zhvishu nje here se stkam pa nai her zhvesh.Zhvishet kjo.Djali qe thote,-Nga koka je franceze,nga qafa deri tek beli je gjermane,nga beli deri tek kembet je shqipetare.-Ouuu,thote vajza,-Pa zhvishu edhe ti nje here se edhe une stkam pa nai her zhvesh.Zhvishet ky.Vajza qe ja pret,-Pse re me ate anten t'prishme do me kap gjith kto stacione ti??

----------

